# DVD player will not play disc



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a samsung blu-ray dvd player. I inserted a commercial dvd disc which I purchased some time ago but this samsung blu-ray player will not recognized the disc. The disc is not a blu-ray disc but the player will not recognize the disc. Why is this disc not playing?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi do other disk play


----------

